# Do not trust Vermillion Parish Shelter LA



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Vermillion Parish Shelter located in central LA is a high high kill shelter. They don't even follow their own rules or promises.
Tammy, one of our southern intake people, has been up north for several months, with the intention of going home very soon. She has been in touch with them for daily for 3 days, making arraignments to take this poor girl.She just found out they just euthanized her.
This is the same shelter that we took Bones, Rustee (my foster), Snow and Jasmine from , and who had every intention of euthanizing them the same day they took them in because they didnt bother with intake info. If Tammy hadn't walked it at that moment, there would be four dogs and families who never found each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Any rescues in this area, if you deal with them, get over there immediately, or the dogs won't be there anymore.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How very sad


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just so sad. Poor girl, she had a chance and they killed her. That same thing happened to a rescue here in Florida. This shows on their website and why it is so important to get there fast. 
http://www.ecgrr.com/content/view/235/87/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I had an experience with a shelters in LA (I am guessing Louisana) that turned into a nightmare. In the end it worked out, but boy I don't even want to go into all that went wrong. I'm so sorry this dog was put down. I may know who Tammy is, she doesn't know me, but please tell her I'm thinking of her. She must be devasted.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

How very sad!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That is awful. It seems so callous.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Just to clarify....Vermillion Parish is on the Gulf coast... south of central Louisiana where I live. But after moving back home after being gone for many years, I am amazed at the lack of "caring" that people have for their dogs here. The last place we lived was Jackson Hole, WY where dogs could go any place short of a restaurant or grocery store and people were always walking their dogs everywhere. The local adoption centers placed many dogs they rescued from high kill shelters (which is how we got our golden). In the parish I live now there isn't any kind of shelter and I see dogs roaming all over our little country roads...they're not strays, they just wander around. One was chasing our truck one day and the owner could have cared less! In the adjacent parish the Humane Society and PAWS apparently can't get along and had a highly publicized "squabble". I pass one house that has 3 very small dogs chained to a tree all day long. And don't get me started on the people that set up their crates on a median by Petsmart and sell puppies every weekend!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

That just broke my heart...


----------

